# Son of Ben



## tdukes (Oct 13, 2019)

Sounds pretty bad until you get the jfets biased correctly (see directions on schematic), then its pretty awesome.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Sounds pretty bad until you get the jfets biased correctly (see directions on schematic), then its pretty awesome.


I couldn't agree more. Biasing goes from "is it broken?" to incredible sounding. One of my favorite circuits here. 

Well done! Silkscreen again?


----------



## tdukes (Oct 13, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I couldn't agree more. Biasing goes from "is it broken?" to incredible sounding. One of my favorite circuits here.
> 
> Well done! Silkscreen again?



Yes. I think the face came out great this time. The bottom got a little smudged. I think I need a jig to hold the enclosure for the small sides.


----------



## Barry (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 14, 2019)

Digging the silk screens!


----------



## CanadianDave (Oct 14, 2019)

I was not disappointed in the Son of Ben. It’s funny, but I felt like mine is a bit hotter and beefier than the original demos I’ve heard, especially with a fender... and I’m not complaining one bit!!!!

May have something to do with the fact that I ended up installing a 1.6k resistor in place of the trim pot in the first gain stage. I had no luck dialing it in with the trim pot.


----------



## music6000 (Oct 14, 2019)

I used a 10K Trimmer when I read the Original had a 12K fixed resistor, 10k Trimmer allows for finer tuning.
I set it to 2k as listed in Schematic & it measured 3.65v on the Drain.
I adjusted it to 4v & it sounds the same.
Great Little Pedal!!!


----------



## Robert (Oct 14, 2019)

CanadianDave said:


> It’s funny, but I felt like mine is a bit hotter and beefier than the original demos I’ve heard, especially with a fender... and I’m not complaining one bit!!!!



If you installed C10 (source bypass cap) that could explain the difference.   According to Benson that capacitor was only used in the first 100 units.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice graphics!


----------

